# Web site builder for iPad



## cdehne (Jul 17, 2002)

Can anyone recommend a website builder that works with an iPad for a beginner? I have never made a website before, and I am looking to create so etching fairly basic.
Thanks,
Chris


----------



## cdehne (Jul 17, 2002)

iPad thinks it knows what I want to say. It should say * something fairly basic


----------



## SeanT (May 9, 2014)

What type of site? Blog?


----------



## cdehne (Jul 17, 2002)

I breed dogs, and want to have a site with pictures of the sires and dams, and copies of the health testing done on each animal. I will also place photos of puppies there too.
Thanks,
Chris


----------



## SeanT (May 9, 2014)

You can do all that on a wordpress platform. I have sites that get a million plus views a year and I use my iPads 90 % of the time. 

Do you have acces to a PC? Ifnot you can get someone on fiver to do it for 5 bucks. BUT for most shared hosting plans you can do one click installs s from your iPad


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

Let me recommend this video. Wordpress was developed as a blog platform, but many have found it to be a great tool for all kinds of web sites. 

[YOUTUBE]DyARzdLKjKw[/YOUTUBE]

Wordpress uses something called a theme to lay out the way your web site will look - number of columns, font, color, sidebars, widgets, etc. The one I like is Hueman and it is the one used in the above video. If you use a different theme, I would search youtube and see if there are any tutorials.

Once you get to the control panel on your web host, there should be a quick install available for Wordpress, but look closely at each page because you shouldn't have to pay for a theme. There are themes you can purchase, but a public (free) one will work fine.


----------



## SeanT (May 9, 2014)

yea, while i buy custom themes, there are thousands that look good and are completely free ...all customizable from the ipad


----------



## cdehne (Jul 17, 2002)

Thanks guys, I will check out Wordpress.
Chris


----------

